# New!



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, I recently got fed up with a board I was on and decided that I still wanted people to discuss horses with. Seeing as my boyfriend and best friends aren't horse people, figured I'd better start looking for a new place and here I am!
I see some familiar faces from Uhb .. but for those who don't know me I'm an [almost] 22yr old, been riding since I was 10 and lease a little gray mare named Shyann  Here's a few photos:









Hanging out in the crossties ... 









Cooling her outttt .. 

..Okay I'll save a flood for another thread  I love her, can't help it!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the HF! she's beautiful!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here! You'll find plenty of horse lovers here.  

Cute horse!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
you horse is every pretty!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

cute mare! welcome to the HF


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

wlcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome! everybody is really nice and helpful!


----------

